# Wanting to make my own mix



## southerngirl061 (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm wanting to make my own mix, one that I can *tweak* to accommodate pregnant/nursing does, and therefore use for all my mice. Suggestions? Tips?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

After reading almost all the threads in this whole section over the past few years, plus off forum research, this is what I currently have in my notes. (Based on what is available in my life/kitchen, plus personal preference.) As I have a grand total of zero mice, still, I will probably be tweaking this when I observe how the mice react, in terms of health, litters, overall vitality, etc. 
You might want to do something totally different. The idea seems to be about 2/3 grains, and then 1/3 seeds, with extras. Question marks are things I'm still researching. I added some notes for things I would know, but someone reading this might not.:

Basic food-
1.5c hulled barley
1.5c whole oats
1c quinoa?
.5c brown rice?, rye (better than wheat?), buckwheat(not actually wheat), spelt
.25c millet (yellow or red, not white), canary grass, 
.25c sesame seed, safflower seed, flax seed (essential fatty acids) 
Mix dry with tiny amount Diatomaceous Earth powder, store in AIR TIGHT container. Grains and seeds in two separate .5 gal. canning jar, with air pumped out.
Freeze any seeds/grains to keep fresh. About 1 tsp total seeds/ mouse/day? (Don't feed anything with DE to the mealworms/crickets...)

Soaked overnight separately grains/seeds for next days feeding. Add the kelp, Salmon/cod/fish oil from capsules cut open, after soaking, just before feeding. 
A good source for natural vitamin E is found in germinating seeds.

Treats, given in hand-
.5c dry lentils (served separate from regular feed and pre-cooked or heavily soaked) w/.5c blackstrap molasses added just before treating
.5 tsp plain organic yogurt per mouse 2-3 x week. Add any tiny, mouse safe, organic fruit trimmings to this. Banana chunks if need extra potassium.
tiny bits of chunked liver for the B-12
dandelion, clover, flower heads
squash/pumpkin seeds, roasted or not
Watermelon, and cucumber seeds are fine
Garden peas, either fresh, thawed or frozen.
Cooked, or sprouted beans
Both raw and lightly COOKED bones are great! (finally something to do with the cooked bones beside bone broth)
small poultry heads (for eyes and brain)
cabbage moth caterpillars, and similar

Stale (important), homemade wholegrain bread, moistened with thawed stock, for babies/mothers. 
One mealworm/cricket per day, piece of cat/dog food, fish flakes or scrambled egg, for breeding mice. (No crickets or live insects after pups born until weened.)
Taste of the wild dog/puppy food. One nugget per mouse, during all breeding and baby stages. (Grab a few pint jars, when visiting parents, of different kinds to keep in the freezer.)

Native Earth blocks stay fresh for 6 months when stored normally, up to a year in a freezer. (Feed these to mice who have been bred to thrive on blocks.)

Hope that gives you an idea of where you may want to go with your own mix. I'm sure you can get more information reading through the threads here.
-Zanne


----------

